# What do you wish you had taken?



## satori (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi 

In a very unusual fashion for me I am trying to be organised for once in my life! 

I'm sorting out my packing list today and was wondering if there is anything you regret not taking with you to SA?

Or anything that you really wished you had not bothered with?!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

satori said:


> Hi
> 
> In a very unusual fashion for me I am trying to be organised for once in my life!
> 
> ...


Oh, so many things but what I really wish I had taken/sorted out before I left the UK is the document from DVLA which makes your drivers license international as well as the certification from DVLA that my drivers license is authentic. I have found it a hassle to obtain these documents from here, mainly because I no longer hold a UK bank card and therefore could not pay the 10 pounds and 5 pounds respectively for these documents and so had to ask someone in the UK to do it for me.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

this is not going to help much.
you are going to leave lots of stuff you will wish you had taken. and take lots of stuff you will never use. we had sleepless night over our list, things went on and came off on a regular basis. if you have space in your container take it all. 

my advice is after personal and sentimental items pack all you electronics and electricals. they are going to be expensive to replace this side. we have a garage full of chest of drawers we brought, we found every house we looked at had huge ammounts of built in storage.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

What Stevan says is correct - there will be things that you leave that you wish that you had bought, and vice versa. The list will be different for everyone according to your priorities too!

Funnily enough, on our list of wish we had is a few favourite items of the toiletries that we use and they don't sell here, an ironing board with decent padding (can't find one here!) and a music system as they are too expensive here

Things that we bought that we don't need...so much stuff! Most of my shoes and a lot of clothes that I don't wear. Home decor like candles and silly things like that. All things that you can buy here!

Good luck with your move. Don't stress about leaving things behind - if they aren't sentimental then you don't really need them do you?!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

martinaloeb said:


> !
> 
> Funnily enough, on our list of wish we had is a few favourite items of the toiletries that we use and they don't sell here, an ironing board with decent padding (can't find one here!) and a music system as they are too expensive here
> 
> ...


Agree with the toiletries.
martinaloeb, I bought a great Brabante ironing board at Boardmans, costs a fortune, but it is great.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

When I first came I didn't bring my pillow. I know it's silly but I don't like the pillows here. I have bought several expensive ones and they just aren't the same!! When I when back to the USA I made sure to bring my pillow. 

Clothing, shoes that stuff you can buy here. I don't wear half the stuff I have. You have your favorites and you wear those. 

Expect tennis shoes for working out. I have a pair of New Balances I've had forever. And I have yet to find a pair that looks like them.

Bring ALL your electronics and every single cord you can find. It's soo expensive here. 

I do like cosmetics from the USA and I can't find some of the stuff here. So I tend to stock up when I am back in the USA. But I can live without that stuff when I run out.


----------

